# Prayers



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey everyone!
You all have helped me so much, and I am very grateful. I wish I could give some good goat advice, but I can't because I am a beginner. I'm creating this thread in an attempt to help you all.
In this thread: 
You can post about anything you want me and other spiritual people to pray about. You can post specific prayers, specific topics you want prayed about, things you are grateful for, etc.
Again, I want to help you all with your goat problems and this could be the way I do.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You are very kind!
For me if you like, you can give a prayer of thanks, for my goats and their overall health!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you so much! I’m thinking of Tanya and her daughter today. Prayers for her and the situation there.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> Thank you so much! I’m thinking of Tanya and her daughter today. Prayers for her and the situation there.


Ditto and for all the famers in South Africa facing the same harrowing attacks.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you every one for thinking of us. I want to request a prayer for every one and their goats and that this year there will be text book births and fewer losses and heart aches....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Please forgive my absence but all your intentions have been prayed for. Please keep them coming! I had hoped this thread would always receive more and more posts. It may take me some time to them but at least they would be out there for other people.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am praying that every one is cared for and stays healthy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Please pray for my goat Clark. He has worms and I don't know if it is serious or not. I do not have much experience with worms or deworming so I am not super sure as to what to look for. But, prayers won't hurt so...please send some Clark's way.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Please pray for me and some friends who are leaving for church camp tomorrow morning. I’ll be gone the whole week and all of my animals will be taken care of by my mother, who knows next to nothing about goats. So pray that they will be ok while I’m gone. 
Also pray for me because this is the first time I’ll be away from home and family for more then a couple days and I’m starting to really get some anxiety. It doesn’t help that the camp I’m going to is over three hours away!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Prayers sent for Clark. 
Prayers sent for camp.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Please pray for me and some friends who are leaving for church camp tomorrow morning. I’ll be gone the whole week and all of my animals will be taken care of by my mother, who knows next to nothing about goats. So pray that they will be ok while I’m gone.
> Also pray for me because this is the first time I’ll be away from home and family for more then a couple days and I’m starting to really get some anxiety. It doesn’t help that the camp I’m going to is over three hours away!


Awwwwwwww ~~hugs~~ I’m sure your goats will be taken care of. Your momma might not know much about goats, but if they mean a lot to you, then she will make sure nothing happens because no momma wants to see their baby sad. Good luck at camp. Try to have fun. I knows it’s hard to relax when your worried and anxious, but take advantage of the little mini break from your animals. I’m sure they will be so glad to see you when your back


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> Please pray for my goat Clark. He has worms and I don't know if it is serious or not. I do not have much experience with worms or deworming so I am not super sure as to what to look for. But, prayers won't hurt so...please send some Clark's way.


Much love and positive thoughts sent Clark’s way


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Please pray for me and some friends who are leaving for church camp tomorrow morning. I’ll be gone the whole week and all of my animals will be taken care of by my mother, who knows next to nothing about goats. So pray that they will be ok while I’m gone.
> Also pray for me because this is the first time I’ll be away from home and family for more then a couple days and I’m starting to really get some anxiety. It doesn’t help that the camp I’m going to is over three hours away!


Prayers sent your way! I have the philosophy that sometimes you have to give your animals some time to miss you. We are always with them and sometimes we need a break from them and they need a break from us. It is healthy to step back sometimes, rest, and then jump back in rested and ready to move forward! Try to have fun!


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Much love and positive thoughts sent Clark’s way


Thank you so much!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I need your prayers for Anderson Ranch! They are in California,and the fires are causing her havoc. They were up all night moving cattle to a safe area. Today they are moving horses. Her goats are.literally in her backyard. Please send her prayers. Her husband is a firefighter and called out to fight the fire. The temps are over 100°, high winds, and perfect for fires. Please pray fer her. Thankyou


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Prayers for Anderson Ranch.
Prayers for TheMoth's little tyke.
For all the people who are struggling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for all.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

I need some prayers! The remnants of hurricane Ida are passing through and we are getting drilled with rain. My goats are in their house, which is like a swamp. They won't even lay down because the floor is so squishy with water and there is nothing I can do!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> I need some prayers! The remnants of hurricane Ida are passing through and we are getting drilled with rain. My goats are in their house, which is like a swamp. They won't even lay down because the floor is so squishy with water and there is nothing I can do!


Oh no! What a situation... do you have any scrap plywood you could throw down so it wasn't so squishy? Prayers sent


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe some pallets for them to get up off the ground? That's what I have in my barn which occasionally floods.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Definately sending you and your area prayers!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

🙏 For you, your goat friends, and the community.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending you my prayers!
Pallets or dog houses, an old table, something for them to jump up on.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Maybe some pallets for them to get up off the ground? That's what I have in my barn which occasionally floods.





MadHouse said:


> Sending you my prayers!
> Pallets or dog houses, an old table, something for them to jump up on.


I third that. Is there anything you can put in their house for them to jump on and stay dry? 

Sending prayers! 🙏🙏


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sending prayers. If you can get to them you can try lifting the area as recomended above. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going through that. 

Prayers sent.

I agree, put out pallets with sheets of wood on top, picnic tables, or anything they can climb up on. 
They will or already may have hoof rot.

Can you divert the water flow out and away from the barn. Digging trenches?

Or do you know anyone who can take them until things get better?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How are you today? Did you get any relief from the rain? Please keep us posted.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> How are you today? Did you get any relief from the rain? Please keep us posted.


I'm sorry, I didn't see this post. Yes! The rain stopped Thursday and it was a beautiful day. Today (Monday) their house floor is still a bit squishy, but dry hay is starting to pile up. I put something on the ground to keep them from standing on soaking wet hay. They only eat in their house now, they sleep outside on the hard ground so they must not like the conditions in their house. I did find that the ditch the runs around one side of their house got backed up and was flowing into their house. My poor goats were wet, standing on wet ground, hating life. The days have been cool and dry, so we are out of the woods. Thank you for your prayers, and again, please forgive my delayed response.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

@K.B. @Moers kiko boars @MellonFriend @NigerianNewbie @MadHouse @Dandy Hill Farm @Tanya @toth boer goats 
Thank you all so so much for your prayers and advice! The following day, we had clear skies. We were supposed to get up to inches of rain! Schools let out early on Wednesday and some were closed Thursday. But, my goats only had to hate life for one day, and now they are back to their normal selves. Thank you all so much!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

You are so welcome!! Glad to hear everything is clearing up and your goaties are safe!! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so glad you & your goats are dryer! Nice for the sun to break through & give you a chance to fix that clogged ditch! Take care & thanks for letting us know you are ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so very welcome, glad to be here for you and your goats.


----------

